# How many trains can run on one 80w lionel transformer?



## Tomoc (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello, I couldn't find the answers to these questions anywhere on the forum already.

How many locomotives can you put on the same track if you are using one lionel 80w, assuming the track fits in a 4x8 space with a few switches and accessories?

What happens if you have two 4x8 ovals that are connected by switches, powered by 2 transformers, without any isolation, with 2 locomotives? Will it run? I know the trains will not have independent speed control, but will they both run?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

bad idea. you will need to isolate the inner loop from the outer. 
i would think at least several engines will run of one pack without problem (80W it a lot of power). but then again i did not touch anything outside HO scale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You burn them out. Two transformers would supply 32 volts max. They have to be isolated and in phase.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tomoc,

I get some hair-brained ideas at times, and these guys are very good about explaining to me why my ideas are stupid. One of them was connecting multiple transformers to one setup. It was a good discussion that taught me a lot. Let me refer you to the "Multiple Transformers" heading in General Model Train Dscussion. Just go to search and type in Multiple Transformers. If nothing else, you will learn to never ask me for advice!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Back to the original question.
At first one.
Add a block, two.
If big enough add a third block, three. I have never seen this done. when a train ahead is in a block. 
These are isolated track sections that stop a train
To read more about blocks.

To make this interesting why don't you find out? Set up an oval and run one then stack them up or spread them out. 
At 25 watts power per engine consumption three is it.


----------



## montclaire (Nov 30, 2009)

How about using switches and cross overs? Don't they isolate the current? I'm thinking about doing a permanent layout after xmas and I want to be able to run three trains, two operational and one on a siding that can be switched out. My thought was that I could have two loops, one per train, and each on it's own transformer. Normally each train would stay in it's own loop, but I could power down the other transformer, throw the track switch, and swap from track to track if I wanted to. This could also allow me to run the entire layout on a single train if I wanted. Is this viable or do I have to go back to the drawing board? 
thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
They do not isolate but can be made to do so. The switches use plastic isolators to run the auto switch feature to help derailing.


----------

